# Cheap, Small...



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, I am looking for a cheap American steam sound unit with just chuff. I understand Bachmann has such, but I am looking for an actual chuff, not just CHHHTT. I have been around steam locomotives all my life and that is just not what they sound like. It also must be very small, it has to fit in a boiler with a diameter of two inches. I just can't find one like this, if anyone out there does, do tell.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sound cards are surprisingly expensive. You might look at "small scale railways." They make cards designed for HO which also work with large scale: the cards run from a 9 volt battery and have a good quality chuff and an automated bell and whistle. The card is around 100 bucks. The chuff sound stops while the whislte is blowing, then resumes when the whistle stops. 


For a little more you could try a QSI card--QSI makes sound cards for HO scale which are small. If you could isolate the card from high voltage it would be fine, although to get the chuff to wrk you would need to make sure the voltager to the motor changed


MRC makes a steam soundcard which is inexpensive and nt too big--never tried it but you can find it at wholesale trains.com


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Get in touch with Small Scale Railway Co. They offer recorded sounds on a sound card. Mine were modified to remove the generator sound. 
They are inexpensive, but not cheap. The chuff is optically controlled to match your loco. They have a library of recorded locos that you can chose from. 
My cards are about 3" long, 1/2" wide and 1/8th" thick. 

http://www.smallscalerailway.com/ 

They started by putting sound in HO and N scales. 

Hope this helps... there's a conflict in your desires...cheap, but actual sounds. Cheap usually denotes a simulation of a sound... you pays for what you gets. 

John


----------

